# Series 2/lifetime 140060



## SzDoc (Jul 7, 2008)

with an upgraded Weaknees drive (I THINK 160G). I also upgraded the fans: The original fan made way too much noise for a bedroom.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=493620

I recently verified that it still works, at least to the extent of booting up, authenticating to the network, updating the software and doing a reset.

This unit is destined for Goodwill or other such disposition unless someone can convince me otherwise. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to craft an eBay auction, monitor it, deal with vetting the purchaser, etc.

At any rate, I'm posting this here in the event someone is interested, since this is a venue of enthusiasts. Thanks.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sell it on eBay or Craigslist for $25... maybe.


----------



## SzDoc (Jul 7, 2008)

Exactly. That's the problem. So, Goodwill, methinks...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'll take it. How much do you want for shipping?

Dan


----------



## SzDoc (Jul 7, 2008)

Too late.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh well. Hopefully someone who knows what it is will pick it up cheap at GW.

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Oh well. Hopefully someone who knows what it is will pick it up cheap at GW.
> 
> Dan


Let's just say it's going to a good home where it will receive lots of TLC.


----------

